# The Dresden Files TV show



## Dragonie (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone else remember this? I think it was a good effort, although obviously it wasn't perfect. I actually really enjoyed it, although I hated how they screwed around with the order of the episodes. Plus what's-his-face wasn't really my idea of Harry, but he was still entertaining to watch.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 16, 2011)

I liked it - so naturally SciFi killed it. I loved the books. If I had time, I'd re-read them all again, I think I have some catching up to do. I missed Bob-the-skull but I liked the character they came up with.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 16, 2011)

I liked it, well I mean I saw it before reading the books soo [which makes me fairly lame for someone whos supposed to be into that genre of literature.. blegh]. Now I've began reading them properly, I've noticed how much they changed. So the Bob in the tv show wasn't _actually_ a talking skull, the still kept the spirit-living-in-a-skull thing alive, the basic role was filled, and by a good actor, so win-win haha. then there was the tv-murphy... who I'm now not too taken with. what can I say other than I love some five foot blonde Karrin Murphy haha

I don't know if they updated the book covers after the show aired or what, but the two are fairly similar. Maybe it was seeing it on tv that did it, but I still picture him the same way in either format.

I may have even seen the episodes aired in the correct order, I can't remember... shame they weren't able to delve into the story some more. I did however enjoy their rendition of the Ancient Mai character, a unique and not altogether unwelcome twist [admittedly I'm not up to the books where the council is fleshed out yet, but I still like her].


----------



## Thursday (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember the TV show more than the books even though I read them later. I love the actor that played Harry and it's a shame it was cancelled.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 17, 2011)

I liked The Dresden Files (the TV show). I can't really comment on the books, since I haven't read any of them. I know a friend of mine read a lot of them and he was able to tell me the differences between the books and what they got to show in the show.

Paul Blackthorne....oh, I loved him as Harry - but again - I can't compare him to the books. I know he ended up playing a vampire in the ABC show The Gates - and I like him in that too. Though there was on occassion I wanted to him to say, "Bob, get back in your skull."

I liked the series. Sad that it ended.


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't believe so many of you haven't read the books!  If you ever get the chance to, you definitely should. They're a lot of fun and even more snarky than the TV show was.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 26, 2011)

Dragonie said:


> I can't believe so many of you haven't read the books!  If you ever get the chance to, you definitely should. They're a lot of fun and even more snarky than the TV show was.



Seconded! If it was morally right I would sit people down and force them to read


----------

